# vermeer bc1000xl chipper problem



## Barry Stumps (May 27, 2009)

Hello all, I am 2 hours away from the closest Vermeer dealer and need to try to fix a problem myself quickly if you guys can help me figure out what it is. My forward hydro feed started stopping and starting and then just stopped all together. The reverse works fine so i crossed the toggle switches around and and cancelled out that problem. Is there a something that I am over looking on what caused this problem. I would think a short but cant get it to work at all now. If i reverse the hydro hoses then it runs forward but there is no reverse so i cant run it like that for safety. Thanks in advance


----------



## treecycle (May 28, 2009)

Down on the side where you put diesel and hydro oil in there is an electronic Hydro valve. It is really easy to knock one of the colored wires that plugs into the valve. We had a very similiar sounding problem and all we had to do is find that loose connection. Good Luck


----------



## Barry Stumps (May 28, 2009)

I checked the color wire where you said and they were all in tack. I used my volt meter and seen that the red one had 12 volts when engaged but the yellow didnt have any volts when engaged. I tried to chase down the yellow and see where the short was but could not find it. Probally something very simple. Does anyone one know if there is a scematic on this chipper?


----------



## arborworks1 (May 28, 2009)

Vermeer would be a good start. They can email you one I'm sure.


----------

